
Microsoft Announces a $5B Investment in IoT - LyalinDotCom
https://www.thurrott.com/hardware/155799/microsoft-announces-5-billion-investment-iot
======
randomerr
I thought they were getting out of IoT because of how bad they did with the
Raspberry Pi.

[https://www.theregister.co.uk/2015/05/21/first_look_windows_...](https://www.theregister.co.uk/2015/05/21/first_look_windows_10_iot_core_on_raspberry_pi_2/)

~~~
tbyehl
I feel like they missed the boat in not supporting ARMv6 (Pi Zero) in .NET
Core and Windows 10 IoT.

